# Tablet: android or windows?



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

My Christmas present to myself will be a tablet with a keyboard. I know I want between a 8" and 10" screen and do not want an Amazon fire. 

I'm more familiar with Windows than any other operating system, although my new smartphone is android. I can get the apps that I want from both Google and Windows stores so that's not an issue. 

So.... if you were planning to spend around $100-120 on a tablet with keyboard, which would you recommend? 

Here are two I'm considering:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/RCA-Vikin...ndroid-5.0-Lollipop-Operating-System/45804384
http://www.walmart.com/ip/RCA-10.1-...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n

I'm not wedded to RCA, but it is a familiar brand.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have both an Ipad and a Samsung Tab3...bought both at the same time to compare.

It seems to me, that the android tablet is faster, and the image sharper, than the windows system.

Your windows machine has a faster processor than the android, but windows is usually bloated. The windows machine's shipping weight is over a pound more than the 'droid.

Maybe someone else can speak to the wifi connectivity, I'm lost there.

Mon


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Android... Hard to beat the Samsung... Love mine.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Android requires less resources than Windows, so Android allows a less expensive tablet to run well. But Android isn't as mature of a product as Windows. Still, if Android meets your needs I have no objection.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I agree, Android and Samsung. Spend a bit more and it will serve you better in the long run. I bought a refurbished one.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Definitely android. There are good deals on tablets out there. Samsung makes a nice tablet (I have a tab 2 that is a few years old and use a custom rom with it). 

I would try to find a tablet that is running at least lollipop. Marshmallow (android 6) came out in October and is a nice, smooth operating system (and has better battery life too), but haven't researched to see what tablets have already gotten the update.

If you want to feel like you are going down the rabbit hole in your research (or if you want to see what custom roms, etc are out there for a particular tablet or phone) - I'd recommend the website, XDA Developers. There are some very experienced people that post there.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I do wish there weren't so many choices at times! Thanks for the advice and thanks for catching the fact the Windows tablet is so much heavier. I guess I need to keep researching more. But the sales right now are alluring.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...y+tablet&sprefix=Refurbished+galaxy+t,aps,338


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like the Samsung tablet that is 10" and very good, bought a case with bluetoothed keyboard. Very good.

The iPad is about the same but is the small one. It has a small keyboard, and works good too.

I prefer android.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, I went with the RCA android tablet for $79.00. It has good reviews and I figured I needed an "entry level" one to see if I could learn android or not. It comes with Lollipop which I think is the next to newest version of android. 
It should arrive by the 8th. Wish me luck!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I actually went with a different one. I bought a Samsung Galaxy Tab S a while back, but *STILL* don't know if it'll receive Marshmallow, despite being released not even 18 months ago.

The day after I bought it, Nvidia released the Shield K1 tablet. It has a bit less resolution, but not only does it have a quad-core CPU, it has a *192-core GPU* for graphics. It also had more RAM, AND Marshmallow is confirmed, so I bought it.

IMHO, for the price ($199) there is NO better tablet. It's the smoothest Android tablet I've ever owned.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Kung said:


> I actually went with a different one. I bought a Samsung Galaxy Tab S a while back, but *STILL* don't know if it'll receive Marshmallow, despite being released not even 18 months ago.
> 
> The day after I bought it, Nvidia released the Shield K1 tablet. It has a bit less resolution, but not only does it have a quad-core CPU, it has a *192-core GPU* for graphics. It also had more RAM, AND Marshmallow is confirmed, so I bought it.
> 
> IMHO, for the price ($199) there is NO better tablet. It's the smoothest Android tablet I've ever owned.


According to the following link, it looks like the Tab S will receive marshmallow.  http://www.christiantoday.com/artic...evices.to.receive.latest.os.version/72066.htm


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, sort of. The Galaxy Tab S 10.5 is. It didn't mention the Galaxy Tab S 8.4, which was the one I had. Additionally, it'll get it in APRIL. The new tablet I got is getting it no later than the end of this month.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Kung said:


> Well, sort of. The Galaxy Tab S 10.5 is. It didn't mention the Galaxy Tab S 8.4, which was the one I had. Additionally, it'll get it in APRIL. The new tablet I got is getting it no later than the end of this month.


True, hadn't thought if there were different size Tab S models.

As for Marshmallow, I put it (6.0) on my nexus 7 tablet (2013 model) back in October.  Also marshmallow is on a few of the nexus phones hanging around the house. 6.0.1 came out on the 25th, IIRC. Marshmallow does have better battery life and seems be a touch quicker in doing things than past android versions.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, frankly I don't know why it is one size is more supported than the other, as they have the exact same 'guts' so to speak. *scratches head*

I'm wanting to put it on my Shield K1, but I also want the warranty. LOL


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

LOL, understandable about the warranty.

With my nexus 6 I bought in October I had the phone less than 10 minutes (I made sure my sim card was recognized and that the phone "worked") and unlocked the bootloader then rooted it. Within half an hour of starting, it was running a custom version of lollipop, then two days later a custom version of marshmallow (I like custom roms, lol). I have an extended warranty (2 years through square trade) so if the phone should break it is covered. If I need to return it to stock, I can hook it up to my computer and have it back to stock within about 10 minutes (even if the screen is cracked). I did a similar thing to my wife's phone (only had it home about 5 minutes when I started) and she said what about warranty, I said I can put it back to stock if need be. 2 years later, her phone (a nexus 5) is still going strong. 

IOW, is it wrong of me to buy a phone or tablet not only for how well it works, but based on if it can be unlocked and rooted? :gaptooth:


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Belfrybat said:


> Well, I went with the RCA android tablet for $79.00. It has good reviews and I figured I needed an "entry level" one to see if I could learn android or not. It comes with Lollipop which I think is the next to newest version of android.
> It should arrive by the 8th. Wish me luck!


Android is relatively easy to "learn" and I think you'll do well with it. Hope you enjoy your new tablet and remember, it is hard to stop at just one...:nanner::nanner: Pretty soon you'll have android devices all around the house and try to figure out how they multiplied (or at least it seems to be the case here, lol). 

Just don't get started into the world of Raspberry PI....  lol.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Marshmallows, lollipops and raspberries, oh my! I feel as if I'm reading a dessert menue...:teehee:


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

suitcase_sally said:


> Marshmallows, lollipops and raspberries, oh my! I feel as if I'm reading a dessert menue...:teehee:


Maybe we should mention, gingerbread, ice cream sandwich, and kit kat too. :icecream:

(gotta love the nicknames given to things, lol.  )


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Belfrybat said:


> Well, I went with the RCA android tablet for $79.00. It has good reviews and I figured I needed an "entry level" one to see if I could learn android or not. It comes with Lollipop which I think is the next to newest version of android.
> It should arrive by the 8th. Wish me luck!


I just bought one similar for my wife rca viking pro 10.0 , android, lolipop, $79, 1.3 g processor, 32g hard drive
It seems to do all she needs, we run android phones and she is comfortable with that and not very computer savvy. Email, games, photos and bible reading so far and might be all it ever does.


----------

